# How about my Chiefs ??



## little butch (Nov 14, 2013)

Been a chiefs fan since the sixties, grew up down the street from Eddie Podolac. First time in forever I don't have to be embarrassed that I'm a fan. GO CHIEFS.  & be kind.


----------



## wdk420 (Nov 14, 2013)

Go chiefs we are gunna rock Denver. Good thing Butterfingers Bowe is gunna start since he got busted with... WEED. Smith is pretty good and all but he's gotta learn that EVERYONE is watching Charles so quit screen passing so much IMO


----------



## Southerner (Nov 14, 2013)

It's funny that some sports commentators still think that all of the general public cares about demonizing weed, like making this incident seem like such a huge deal when there are players all around the league constantly getting DUI's without any sort of attention at all.


----------



## wdk420 (Nov 14, 2013)

BTW I been a chiefs fan since I could walk used to wanna be just like Joe Montana...


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2013)

little butch said:


> Been a chiefs fan since the sixties, grew up down the street from Eddie Podolac. First time in forever I don't have to be embarrassed that I'm a fan. GO CHIEFS.  & be kind.


Whis this?
clark hunt?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 14, 2013)

little butch said:


> Been a chiefs fan since the sixties, grew up down the street from Eddie Podolac. First time in forever I don't have to be embarrassed that I'm a fan. GO CHIEFS.  & be kind.


Whis this?
clark hunt?


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 14, 2013)

Happy for Andy Reid, the man has been through a lot these past few years. As an Eagles fan, it frustrates me to see him leave the organization and walk right into success, but then, team allegiance aside, it makes me happy to see that round man smiling on a sideline again.


----------



## MrACE (Nov 16, 2013)

Tough game this weekend...can never count PM out, but he is hobbled and the chiefs D is relentless. Should be interesting


----------



## dbkick (Nov 17, 2013)

Gonna be tied up 9-1 , sorry for your loss!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 17, 2013)

The chiefs play a team with a winning record for the first time this season, and lose for the first time this season. Sorry man, but reality has to hit in now for chiefs fans when they realize they can't beat a winning team.


----------



## biglungs (Nov 18, 2013)

go chiefs 

LOL


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 20, 2013)

Go Broncos

I used to live in K.C. but moved out here last fall. Figures right after I move they would go from last place to first. LoL

Still like Chiefs but not as much as I like my Broncos. I am sure there will be ups and downs, I just enjoy rooting for the home team. Plus it would be rough watching a game in red at mile high.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 20, 2013)

i have the KC D/ST and been riding them for the whole season, GO CHIEFS


----------

